# Client/Server Application



## ~unknown (10. Nov 2006)

Moin Leute,
ich hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar würde ich gerne von euch wissen, wie ihr so ein Online Game a la PartyPoker aufbauen würdet?
Am meisten happerts es bei mir an der Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server. 

Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge?

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (10. Nov 2006)

die entscheiden Frage ist wohl die Art des Clients,
ein normaler Browser oder ein eigenes Programm?


----------



## ~unknown (13. Nov 2006)

Oh ja stimmt.
Ich hab mir da einen eigenes Programm vorgestellt.


----------

